# App Suggestion



## elpeterson (Oct 26, 2011)

There is an app called Y5 out there that I have been using since day one with Android. I currently have an HTC Incredible and will be getting a Nexus on the 29th. Anyways, my girlfriends TBolt and my future GNex are both 4G capable. I was wondering if someone out there had the talent to create Y5 type of app that would work with 4G. Or even a Tasker profile.

Y5 uses network location (vs GPS) to determine if you are in range of a previously connected wifi point. If you are, it will flip on WiFi to see if you are close enough, then connect and shut of data. The more you connect, the more accurate the range around your wifi point becomes. It is such a lightweight app that restoring app/data across many apps/devices is flawless (from my experience).

My request, if possible, is to create something similar to switch between 3G/4G more efficiently. Maybe have advanced settings that says, if above this DBM, stick with 3G. I get little to no 4G connection around my house so the constant switching on my girlfriend TBolt if she isn't on wifi is a huge battery killer.

What do you guys think? Possible? Already exists? The point is for this to be a "Set it and Forget it" type of app.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 29, 2011)

This doesn't belong in the dev section.

Ask the developer of the app if he will support LTE and the GNex.


----------



## elpeterson (Oct 26, 2011)

prometheus said:


> This doesn't belong in the dev section.
> 
> Ask the developer of the app if he will support LTE and the GNex.


That isn't what I am asking for. Y5 works just fine on 4.0. This is more of an app request for something that works like Y5 does but instead of swapping Wifi and 3G, it would swap 3G and 4G (perhaps wifi too). Since the GNex is a dev phone with 4G I figured this is a good place to start.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Juice Defender (I think the Plus and Premium versions only) - will do this type of WiFi management. It takes some time to train it, but it will eventually auto connect your wifi based on geo-location.

FYI, if you are connected via WiFi, Cell data is automatically shut down (3g & 4g)


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

I think you're misunderstanding -- OP wants to be able to automatically switch between 3G and 4G depending on the quality of signal reception (and, if I understand correctly, locale?)


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> Juice Defender (I think the Plus and Premium versions only) - will do this type of WiFi management. It takes some time to train it, but it will eventually auto connect your wifi based on geo-location.
> 
> FYI, if you are connected via WiFi, Cell data is automatically shut down (3g & 4g)


This. I've been using JD for this since my DX days, works just fine on the tbolt and GN


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Couldn't you use tasker for something like this?


----------



## elpeterson (Oct 26, 2011)

mike dee said:


> Couldn't you use tasker for something like this?


Unfortunately not to my knowledge

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

